# How long did it take to get pregnant after miscarriage?



## chiapso

Hi ladies, I know alot of women in the MC section and TTC after loss sections of this forum as this question alot and im sure you won't mind helping us ladies out so I thought I would make a thread where you can vote :hi:

SO the question is, how long after MC did it take for you to concieve, ignoring WTT in cycle months meaning AF's 

Please feel free to share your BFP stories! I love reading them!

and good luck ladies with your babies!! :happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

We started trying again right away. Took us a year. :flow:


----------



## SabrinaKat

It took me about 15 months BUT we actually date it from the beginning of this year as my FIL died last year and we just stopped trying so much, if you will... and then, I lost some weight, found out I had an underactive thyroid and once everything was adjusted, I fell pregnant the next month. We were about to start IVF, hence we found out in Jan of this year that I had an underactive thyroid (everything else was ok), meds adjusted in May, pregnant in June -- now, 16wks on Thursday and so far, so good....:

June 2009 preg - August 2009 m/c
not ttc Sept-Jan 2010
FIL death (ill for a year before) - Feb 2010
health scare - lost weight/ ttc April-Dec 2010 (8 Months)
decided on IVF/loads of blood work, etc., Jan 2011 (9)
thyroid underactive Jan, quit smoking jan-march 2011 (11
final round of bloods May, realised thyroid still underactive (13)
meds sorted May 2011; pregnant next cycle June 2011 (14-15 months)

and proof that age doesn't matter as am 43!

best wishes


----------



## fides

didn't vote b/c i didn't see an option b/t 3 & 6. We conceived during the 4th cycle following the m/c cycle.


----------



## AveryATL

I got pregnant on my 3rd cycle. I think the main reason is that my cycles were very long/unusual for my first two after my MC, so we missed my OV date. By my third cycle, everything was back to normal, and I started using my CBFM, and got pregnant then.


----------



## 3boys

i fell pregnant on my first normal cycle after my mc.


----------



## xCeex

I M/C in Dec last year and got a bfp in June 

I seem to of fallen pregnant by giving up and forgetting about getting pregnant. It became the be all and end all of everything.

I relaxed and started again, applied for a new job ... got the job then 2 weeks later got a bfp. xx


----------



## steph.

I had a miscarriage at the end of March at 7 weeks :( We had a 1 month trip to Brazil booked the following week to visit my parents which was good as it helped to distract me from the awful experience I had just been through. We decided that we would wait a year before TTC again as we didnt feel ready. 2 weeks later however, as things got a bit heated one night we realised the condoms were in our luggage which was in the room where my parents were sleeping. So just went for it. And 2 weeks after that, we flew home. On the plane I was getting AF cramps but no AF. As soon as we got home, I took a test and it was a BFP :D 

So conceived 2 weeks after mc with no AF in between. I was terrified but things have gone well so far...


----------



## nlz2468

after my first mc it took me just over 2 years to concieve again because i found out i wasnt ovulating and as soon as i was given clomid to help me i fell pregnant straight away then after my second mc it took me only 2 cycles to concieve! If it takes you over 6 months to concieve after a mc i would recommend seeing the gp and asking for a referal to the fertility clinic that was the best thing i had ever done because this year i've been pregnant twice because of clomid thanks to the fertility clinic helping me! x


----------



## Scamp

The first time it took us about 6 months and this time it took 1 month :flower: x


----------



## BabyDreamer82

It took me 11 cycles to concieve with my mc & 6 cycles this time.


----------



## greeneyes26

I had a MMC in May 2011, had a shot ot Methotrexate May 11th to get rid of the tissue left inside me. First AF June 21, ovulated July 5th, Got my first light BFP July 13th :) Oh and my OB told us he recommended we wait 3 months b4 trying again but we started trying as soon as bleeding stopped which was around a week after the shot (it's what felt right for us) and everything is looking great so far this time.


----------

